#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Marriage. Non Immigrant O Visa

## can123

I have been married to a Thai womn for over thirteen years. We married in the UK and she has British citizenship and British passport.

When we travel to Thailand she travels there on the British passport and wanders around Thailand with an identity card in her maiden name. There is no formal requirement for her to register her marriage or change her name and things could carry on just as they are if we remained in the UK.

On our last trip six weeks ago my wife went to Chang Wattana with our original marriage certificate which has been "legalised" by the Foreign and Commonwealth Office in the UK. We paid a fee of about £ 40 for this. Immigration refused to accept this. They said that a letter should be obtained from the British Embassy which would confirm the validity of the certificate. I believe that the staff were wrong to refuse the certificate. I did not attend the office with my wife and it is probably just as well as the "jai rorn" would have kicked in.

The problem is that the Embassy say that the valididty of documents is nothing to do with them. The document is "legalised" and it does not need to be rubber-stamped by the embassy.

Has anybody else had this problem, please ? If so, what should I do to resolve it ?

Theoretically, we could ignore our marriage as it is my intention to convert to a reirement visa as soon as I can. I will have no problem in getting a visa based on marriage at my local Consulate as they don't care what my wife's name is in Thailand. However, I want here to have my name so that when I die there will be fewer complications relating to inheritance.

Any ideas, please ? I want to avoid jumping between Chang Wattana and the British Embassy quarrelling with both of them and getting nowhere fast.

----------


## Dillinger

Read this Can


Married in the UK and wanting to register the marriage in Thailand

----------


## toddaniels

Not to be hard core but;
All I can say is you're lucky you didn't go out there, because (while I hate to be the bearer of bad news) you don't know the first thing about how to get a year's extension of stay AFTER you've come in on a Non-O. 

Let's try this;
How about you go to a translating service, have your english marriage certificate translated into thai, get that translation certified by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, then go to your local Amphur and actually register the fact that a Thai got married abroad.. They'll give you a Kor Ror 22 form  "certification of registration of marriage abroad" and THEN you can start down the road at Immigration's applying for an extension of stay based on marriage to a thai. 

Please Note: the Kor Ror 22 DOESN'T mean you're getting married in thailand again, it's ONLY registering your marriage here. 


BTW: I thought you were getting extensions of stay based on being over 50 NOT on marriage to a thai national..

----------


## can123

> Let's try this; How about you go to a translating service, have your english marriage certificate translated into thai, get that translation certified by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, then go to your local Amphur and actually register the fact that a Thai got married abroad.. They'll give you a Kor Ror 22 form "certification of registration of marriage abroad" and THEN you can start down the road at Immigration's applying for an extension of stay based on marriage to a thai.


No, I think you have misunderstood me.  I'll start again.

There is a bloody big performance in getting a retirement visa in the UK. I have to get criminal records check, a report from a doctor saying I haven't had elephantiasis or leprosy, spend two nights in Central London in order to see the rude people in the Embassy.

I will enter Thailand on a "marriage based" visa. The Consulate will accept my marriage certificate and issue a visa.

Then, after opening a bank account and transferring money and leaving in the bank for the requisite period I will convert to a retirement visa.

----------


## can123

The translators in Chang Wattana, the ones inside not the Mickey Mouse ones, refused to translate the legalised document. They said a letter from the Embassy was required. My wife spoke to an Immigration official who said the same thing. I believe that both these people were wrong and that both failed to appreciate the nature of the legalised document. The Foreign Office had validated the certificate so that the Embassy don't need to.

----------


## jamescollister

> There is a bloody big performance in getting a retirement visa in the UK. I have to get criminal records check, a report from a doctor saying I haven't had elephantiasis or leprosy, spend two nights in Central London in order to see the rude people in the Embassy.


Sure TD will be along to fill in the gaps, but you appear to be confusing a multiple entry O visa for a spouse, with a non immigrant extension of stay, because of having a Thai spouse.

2 different animals, have to say, I don't know if you can get a non immigrant spouse extension of stay in your home country, like to know and what you need to get it.
Over to you TD.

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
> There is a bloody big performance in getting a retirement visa in the UK. I have to get criminal records check, a report from a doctor saying I haven't had elephantiasis or leprosy, spend two nights in Central London in order to see the rude people in the Embassy.
> 
> 
> Sure TD will be along to fill in the gaps, but you appear to be confusing a multiple entry O visa for a spouse, with a non immigrant extension of stay, because of having a Thai spouse.
> 
> 2 different animals, have to say, I don't know if you can get a non immigrant spouse extension of stay in your home country, like to know and what you need to get it.
> Over to you TD.


I am not confusing anything, Jim. I just want to know how I can get my wife to use her married name legally in Thailand. The people at Chang Wattana do not seem to appreciate that the marriage certificate has been validated by the Foreign and Commonwealth Office in the UK and the Embassy do not do anything. The Embassy is effectively an outstation of the Forign and Commonwealth Office. They do not validate their bosses' actions.



I will enter Thailand on a visa granted because I am married to a Thai national, no problems with getting that. Then, when I am there I will open a bank account, deposit a pile of cash and then. later, change the visa to a "retirement" one as soon I can.

----------


## Pragmatic

> she has British citizenship and British passport.


She's therefore no longer Thai so you can't get a Marriage Extension. This happened to a Thai woman married to a Jap that took Jap nationality. All I recall it caused big problems and she had to give up her Jap citizenship and passport.

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
>  she has British citizenship and British passport.
> 
> 
> She's therefore no longer Thai so you can't get a Marriage Extension. This happened to a Thai woman married to a Jap that took Jap nationality. All I recall it caused big problems and she had to give up her Jap citizenship and passport.



Jesus Christ ! Of course she is Thai you silly bugger ! She has dual nationality.

----------


## jamescollister

> I am not confusing anything, Jim. I just want to know how I can get my wife to use her married name legally in Thailand.


OK, nothing to do with immigration then.
You go to the Amphor [ district gov. offices] where her ID card was issued, house book or where her family comes from.
As TD said ["certification of registration of marriage abroad] they will issue a new ID card, same number, but married name.

With that she can change her name on her Thai passport etc. now there are some draw backs to doing this, covered in an other thread, land ownership, divorce and inheritance.

My kids have my name, wife, in Australia, married name, but here maiden name.

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
> I am not confusing anything, Jim. I just want to know how I can get my wife to use her married name legally in Thailand.
> 
> 
> OK, nothing to do with immigration then.
> You go to the Amphor [ district gov. offices] where her ID card was issued, house book or where her family comes from.
> As TD said ["certification of registration of marriage abroad] they will issue a new ID card, same number, but married name.
> 
> ...


Sorry, Jim, but I don't want to do what you have done. The amphur will not accept any certificate which is not stamped by Chang Wattana. In your case it doesn't matter as your wife uses her maiden name. I want mine to use my name so that money can be transferred without question from her account in the UK to one in Thailand. This is for house purchase and must be her money, not mine. Her bank account in the UK is in her married name.

Also, when I die I want as few problems as possible with regard to surnames and inheritance.

----------


## Troy

My wife changed her name at the amphur as soon as she came back to Thailand. We then returned to BKK to get a new passport issued. You must do it in that order. If you get married in Thailand then one of the questions is about whether wife will adopt husbands surname

I got a multi entry O from London before I entered Thailand so no hassle after that when I stayed long term the first time. 

Second marriage was in Thailand and had to be in ban rak to satisfy German immigration. Translated into German but not English as it is only required to have certification in one EU country and then get a formal acceptance of marriage via visa.
Only involvement of British embassy was freedom to marry letter for the second marriage.

----------


## Dapper

How about a Statutory Declaration from the British Embassy?

----------


## can123

> My wife changed her name at the amphur as soon as she came back to Thailand. We then returned to BKK to get a new passport issued.


How did she do that, please ? Did she just change her name ? Did she ignore the fact that she was married ?

----------


## Troy

^ I married my first wife in England. She had a British passport. She had the marriage endorsed at the Thai embassy in London and changed her name at the local amphur based on this and her UK passport Thai ID card changed and then Thai passport.


My second marriage was in Thailand so we went the day after marriage...amphur in Isaan and marriage in bkk to satisfy the Germans. :ourrules:

----------


## Dillinger

Read the link I sent you, you dumb Welsh twat




> Default Married in the UK and wanting to register the marriage in Thailand
> Hi
> 
> My Thai wife and I got married in the UK last year and want to register the marriage in Thailand and get her name changed etc. 
> 
> We currently live in London and I was wondering if its possible to do any of the process from over here? Everything I've read seems to involve numerous trips around Bangkok but this seems to be aimed at people living in Thailand and also largely at people married in Thailand.
> 
> I think we will need to ultimately go to my wife's home town to get her ID changed but can we go there directly without having to spend 3 or 4 days marching around Bangkok first?
> 
> ...

----------


## Pragmatic

> Jesus Christ ! Of course she is Thai you silly bugger ! She has dual nationality.


A Thai woman who marries a foreign national and acquires her husband's citizenship has technically lost her Thai citizenship. Should the marriage end in death or divorce, the Thai national woman could regain her Thai citizenship. This is an unofficial dual citizenship designed to protect female Thai nationals. 





Source(s): 
http://www.multiplecitizenship.com/wscl/...

Don't shoot the messenger.

----------


## toddaniels

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
>  she has British citizenship and British passport.
> 
> 
> She's therefore no longer Thai so you can't get a Marriage Extension.


I hate to call bullshit but you're talking outta your ***!

There is NO law on the books that a thai can't hold two passports or be a citizen of another country in addition to being thai <- which BTW; no matter how expired their thai passport is they can ALWAYS enter thailand on. No matter what the engrish translation says! What that thai version says, is; IF ASKED (which no one has EVER posted that their wife was asked) they must pick a nationality.. I have NEVER read a post on the inter-web related to thailand where ANY thai national was asked to pick if they want to be thai or the other country they are a citizen in..  

FWIW: I just met a thai who hold US citizenship and a US passport, who entered thailand on a 8 year expired THAI passport!

ALL the O/P needs to do is have his wife change her thai I/D card where ever she got it, to reflect the name change (with what ever documentation the local Amphur wants). It's not that hard, thais change their name ALL the time..

----------


## toddaniels

Dillinger that was a GOOD post EXCEPT for the part where it says you can't register a marriage from abroad here in thailand.. You most certainly can, AND it's not by gettting married AGAIN here..

----------


## toddaniels

> With that she can change her name on her Thai passport etc. now there are some draw backs to doing this, covered in an other thread, land ownership, divorce and inheritance.


jamescollister; you are quoting ANCIENT thai law LONG ago amended.

There are currently NO thai laws on the books which prohibits a thai from buying, owning or willing land (in the event of their demise) to their children simply because that thai took a foreign surname.

And before you ask; 

NO I don't want the engrish translation from Essan Lawyers, Siam Legal, that law firm outta Phuket, or anyone else, I want the thai language version.

----------


## toddaniels

> There is a bloody big performance in getting a retirement visa in the UK. I have to get criminal records check, a report from a doctor saying I haven't had elephantiasis or leprosy blah-blah-blah...
> 
> I will enter Thailand on a "marriage based" visa. The Consulate will accept my marriage certificate and issue a visa.
> 
> Then, after opening a bank account and transferring money and leaving in the bank for the requisite period I will convert to a retirement visa.


You are confusing apples with durian my posting friend..
A year-long Non-Immigrant Type-OA (long stay) is the one that requires a police check, medical cert, etc. 

A Non-Immigrant Type-O doesn't..<- notice the difference? One is a Type-OA and one is a Type-O 

Also the Immigration office at Chaengwattana doesn't care WHAT you got your Non-Immigrant Type-O visa for. Your NOT converting it to anything, you're applying for a yearly extension of stay based on being over 50 (called retirement).. You need to get your terminology straight or you're gonna come off the rails at every turn. Believe me those immigration officers are gonna be way harder on you than I am, so suck it up, learn something and use what you learned! 

As I said, you were IN the wrong place.. While I hate to cast dispersions, despite your wife speaking thai, she doesn't have a clue where to go!! To get your recently translated into thai marriage certificate certified as a "real and semi-accurate" translation you were NOT where you needed to be.

FWIW: the Chaengwattana Government Complex is TWO GIANT buildings both built like inverted pyramids and in front of them is the Ministry of Foreign Affairs building.. It's called the กระทรวงการต่างประเทศ OR thais call it the กงสุล <- that is the thai word spelling out: "Consul"  <- that's the place which certifies translations from engrish to thai. A lot of translation places in Bangkok will provide the translation into thai AND run out there to get the stamp <- for a fee!

Now after all this b/s you're just saying you want to get your thai wife to use her married name in thailand. 

Christ, your wife is thai, call the government hot-line and ask them at 1111.

----------


## can123

Todd, you are wrong again, I'm afraid. I mentioned the police checks and medical report because that is what the Thai Embassy in London require to grant a visa based on retirement. Please read properly.

I am not prepared to apply for a retirement visa at the Thai Embassy. I will enter Thailand as a man married to a Thai national. So, most of your remarks are irrelevant. I do not doubt for one minute that you know what you are talking about but it seems that you get confused. As I stated before, I am still grateful for your help even though I need to work hard to pick out the bits which are relevant.

As a pedant myself I am bound to say that dispersions may be cast , like somebody throwing a bucket of soapy water, but "aspersions" is the word you are loooking for.

Kindest regards

----------


## can123

> ALL the O/P needs to do is have his wife change her thai I/D card where ever she got it, to reflect the name change (with what ever documentation the local Amphur wants). It's not that hard, thais change their name ALL the time..


Wrong ! I was with my wife in the Amphur when they refused to change her name. They said that it could only be done by Chang Wattana validating a translation of the marriage certificate.

----------


## toddaniels

Man, you come on here asking for advice and then tell people they're wrong.. 

I mean either you know stuff or you don't <- I'm betting it's the latter. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I'll do this once more for you using small words;
There is a year long Non-Immigrant Type-OA visa <- which requires the background check, the medical certificate, proof of funds etc. That visa has a validity for a calendar year from the date of issue and every time you enter thailand you receive a permission to stay until stamp dated a calendar year out. 

FWIW: it is NOT a perilous or arduous task to get this visa and I know many, MANY people who get them every 2 years (because if you exit/re-enter just before the visa expires you get another year permission to stay stamp). 

Sheesh, it can't be that frickin' hard, terry57 managed to stumble thru the process on his own and get one in Oz last year!  

Then there is a Non-Immigrant Type-O (either a 90 day single entry OR a year long multi entry) <- the multi is the one you evidently have. 
With the multi entry one you are limited to stays of no more than 90 days at time, after that you border-bounce to get another 90 day permission to stay stamp. You can do that for almost 15 months by border-bouncing just before the visa itself expires. 

With this type Non-O, ANYTIME there are 45 days or less left on your permission  to stay stamp (in Bangkok) you can apply for a yearly extension of stay. There are  three choices 1) marriage to a thai national, 2) being over 50, 3)  supporting thai children. 

As far as your wife changing her name at the Amphur I believe I said, 
GO get your marriage certificate translated into thai at any b/s translation shop. (BE WARNED: the way they translate your english name into thai both your first and your surname will then become the "official spelling of it" whether they wrote it in thai so the pronunciation is right or not).
THEN
take it and get it certified as a real and accurate translation at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs office (which is in the government complex at Chaengwattana BUT which isn't the Immigration office)!  
With that she'll be able to to the the Amphur and change her name. I don't believe that they'll ask for the Kor Ror 22 (registration of marriage from abroad).. I believe they just want the MFA certified translation.

You did read where I said just how big the Government Complex at Chaengwattana is right? EVERY government entity has an office out there.. It AIN'T just Thai Immigration's.

BTW: I know the difference between aspersions and dispersions. <- I used the worng word on porpoise! :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

> There are currently NO thai laws on the books which prohibits a thai from buying, owning or willing land (in the event of their demise) to their children simply because that thai took a foreign surname.


We have been over this before, wife buys land in her married name, farang must sign to state he makes no claim.
Wife dies, property goes to her family, divorce, it's the wife's property, you can make no claim, once you sign your rights away.

----------


## charleyboy

Tod. I unnerstand you!

Just for you. My mate lives with a Laos/Thai woman.
A few years back, she was asked whether she wanted the Thai Passport or the Laos passport.(They told her she could only have one nationality) She opted for the Laos passport  :Smile: 

Fun and games when they sold me a property...


Or should I say, sold my wife a property!

----------


## rickschoppers

These visa threads are always interesting and full of misinformation and confusion. Since I have been doing this for over ten years, I pretty much listen to what Todd has to say and he has never steered me wrong. I currently have a Non-Imigrant O visa based on marriage and found it much easier to obtain it in the US. I know this can not be done in many other countries, for whatever reason, but I always take the path of least resistance. No money shown, no health certificate and just mail my passport into the Thai Consulate in LA along with the requested information and receive it back in about 3 weeks with the visa inside.

Can, I would listen to Todd and follow exactly what he says. What have you got to lose? I scratch my head a little at you own personal dilema and wonder why you don't just go through the steps of getting remarried in Thailand. No ceremony, just the paperwork to receive a Thai marriage certificate so that your wife can change her last name to yours. It took my wife and I half a day and she received an official Thai marriage certificate, changed her name on her Thai ID card and while we were at it she applied for a new passport using her married name. Q.E.D.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I hate to call bullshit but you're talking outta your ***!


Tod you come across as a right know it all cnut. No offence meant. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
I actually know of Thai woman that took out Japanese citizenship and aquired a Jap passport. She came back here with her husband and went through a shed load of trouble trying to get her Thai nationality back so she could work.



> There is NO law on the books that a thai can't hold two passports or be a citizen of another country in addition to being thai


 Try reading 


> Nationality Act B.E. 2508 (1965)
> as amended by Acts No. 2 and 3 B.E. 2535 (1992) and Act No. 4 B.E. 2551 (2008)

----------


## toddaniels

> Tod you come across as a right know it all cnut. No offence meant.


Easy, I resemble that remark :Smile: 

I'm done tryin' to push this rope with you.. Google is your friend. 
While I hate to quote engrish translations here;



> Section 13
> A man or woman of Thai nationality who marries an alien and may acquire the nationality of the spouse according to his nationality law shall, if he or she desires to renounce Thai nationality, make a declaration of his or her intention before an official according to the form and in the manner prescribed in the Ministerial Regulations.

----------


## can123

> GO get your marriage certificate translated into thai at any b/s translation shop. (BE WARNED: the way they translate your english name into thai both your first and your surname will then become the "official spelling of it" whether they wrote it in thai so the pronunciation is right or not). THEN take it and get it certified as a real and accurate translation at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs office (which is in the government complex at Chaengwattana BUT which isn't the Immigration office)! With that she'll be able to to the the Amphur and change her name. I don't believe that they'll ask for the Kor Ror 22 (registration of marriage from abroad).. I believe they just want the MFA certified translation.


Chang Wattana refused to translate it and certify it as a true version. I believe that they were wrong to do this as they were unfamiliar with the seal bearing document affixed to the certificate by the Foreign Office. They have been brainwashed into thinking that the Embassy must be involved without realising that the Foreign Office is, the controller of the Embassy.

----------


## can123

> Can, I would listen to Todd and follow exactly what he says. What have you got to lose? I scratch my head a little at you own personal dilema and wonder why you don't just go through the steps of getting remarried in Thailand. No ceremony, just the paperwork to receive a Thai marriage certificate so that your wife can change her last name to yours. It took my wife and I half a day and she received an official Thai marriage certificate, changed her name on her Thai ID card and while we were at it she applied for a new passport using her married name. Q.E.D.


The answer is simple. There can only be one legal marriage regardless of the location in which that marriage took place. Two registered marriages is crazy.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> Can, I would listen to Todd and follow exactly what he says. What have you got to lose? I scratch my head a little at you own personal dilema and wonder why you don't just go through the steps of getting remarried in Thailand. No ceremony, just the paperwork to receive a Thai marriage certificate so that your wife can change her last name to yours. It took my wife and I half a day and she received an official Thai marriage certificate, changed her name on her Thai ID card and while we were at it she applied for a new passport using her married name. Q.E.D.
> 
> 
> The answer is simple. There can only be one legal marriage regardless of the location in which that marriage took place. Two registered marriages is crazy.


But this is Thailand and they could give a toss if you are married in another country or not. Many expats working in Saudi would have two marriages. One in Cyprus so that they could cohabitate in the Kingdom and then another one if a Cyprus wedding was not recognized in their homeland. Also like a Mexican wedding if you are American since it is not recognized in the US. So not crazy at all and it is done all the time.

Go ahead and do it the hard way if you like, but you are in for many frustrations if you think the law here is black and white.

----------


## can123

> But this is Thailand and they could give a toss if you are married in another country or not. Many expats working in Saudi would have two marriages. One in Cyprus so that they could cohabitate in the Kingdom and then another one if a Cyprus wedding was not recognized in their homeland. Also like a Mexican wedding if you are American since it is not recognized in the US. So not crazy at all and it is done all the time.  Go ahead and do it the hard way if you like, but you are in for many frustrations if you think the law here is black and white.


I am fully aware that lots of crazy things are done all over the world but I cannot bring myself to do anything illegal or irrational. I am a very "black and white" person and I acknowledge that this can cause difficulties for me. I cannot, however, do stupid thngs because others do them.

I appreciate that you are are acting in good faith in advising me so, thank you.

----------


## rickschoppers

You are welcome. Getting married in two different countires to the same person is not illegal. Now marrying different women in different countries could be a bit challenging, unless your country allows that sort of thing.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> I am fully aware that lots of crazy things are done all over the world but I cannot bring myself to do anything illegal or irrational. I am a very "black and white" person and I acknowledge that this can cause difficulties for me. I cannot, however, do stupid thngs because others do them.
> 
> I appreciate that you are are acting in good faith in advising me so, thank you.


You are insane to come here to live, then. This is the last place in the fucking universe to inhabit if you can't embrace the stupid, the irrational or the just plain incomprehensible. 

Poor old Jeff was an analytical software engineer before he ended up in the boonies and now the poor fucker is wai-ing trees every fucking day and speaks in tongues.

Stay in Pontypridd where you know the ropes.

----------


## TheAnonEgg

[QUOTE=Seekingasylum;3186742]


> I am fully aware that lots of crazy things are done all over the world but I cannot bring myself to do anything illegal or irrational. I am a very "black and white" person and I acknowledge that this can cause difficulties for me. I cannot, however, do stupid thngs because others do
> 
> 
> I appreciate that you are are acting in good faith in advising me so, thank you.


You are insane to come here to live, then. This is the last place in the fucking universe to inhabit if you can't embrace the stupid, the irrational or the just plain incomprehensible. 

Poor old Jeff was an analytical software engineer before he ended up in the boonies and now the poor fucker is wai-ing trees every fucking day and speaks in tongues.

Stay in Pontypridd where you know the ropes.[/QUOTE


No disrespect respect to Can though I'd say that's the best advice he's had on this thread.

Otherwise, hire yourself a translator.

messed up Quote.

----------


## can123

[quote=TheAnonEgg;3186755]


> Originally Posted by can123
> 
> 
> 
> I am fully aware that lots of crazy things are done all over the world but I cannot bring myself to do anything illegal or irrational. I am a very "black and white" person and I acknowledge that this can cause difficulties for me. I cannot, however, do stupid thngs because others do
> 
> 
> I appreciate that you are are acting in good faith in advising me so, thank you.
> 
> ...


Well, actually, you are being disrespectful. You are also not very bright. There is a world of difference between acknowledging and accepting that some people do stupid things and doing stupid things oneself.

I am quite happy for all manner of idiots to do irrational things. I find it quite amusing, I just don't do daft things myself.

----------


## TheAnonEgg

Pass :Smile:

----------


## can123

> Pass



You did the right thing to "pass". Loads of nutters on here and if you did everything they told you to do you would end up being as daft as they are.

I am quite happy to wai trees.

----------


## can123

> This is the last place in the fucking universe to inhabit if you can't embrace the stupid, the irrational or the just plain incomprehensible.


This is where we differ. Nothing is incomprehensible to me.

----------


## jamescollister

> The answer is simple. There can only be one legal marriage regardless of the location in which that marriage took place. Two registered marriages is crazy.


You are making an issue out of nothing, USA is not a signatory of the Hague convention on marriage, you need to register it there to be legal.
Thailand registers marriages under the civil and commercial code, it's about being covered under Thai law.

Nothing says you can't register an Amphor marriage, if  you have an Embassy letter to say you are free do so.

My niece, Australian, married her Australian husband on Samui, they then did the registry office thing in OZ, it's no big deal.

----------


## can123

> Nothing says you can't register an Amphor marriage, if you have an Embassy letter to say you are free do so.


James , you are being very silly. Why the hell do I need a letter to say I am free to marry when I am already married and they know that I am ?

----------


## TheAnonEgg

:dont feed the troll:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Loads of nutters on here and if you did everything they told you to do you would end up being as daft as they are.


Well fcuk off and find a forum that suits your agenda. You idiot.

----------


## can123

> Well fcuk off and find a forum that suits your agenda. You idiot.


Having a drink, are you ?

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> Nothing says you can't register an Amphor marriage, if you have an Embassy letter to say you are free do so.
> 
> 
> James , you are being very silly. Why the hell do I need a letter to say I am free to marry when I am already married and they know that I am ?


Simple Thai law, Thailand, UK their laws, or do you think your Thai wife can use Thai laws to enforce Thai laws in the UK, or the UK can enforce their laws in Thailand.

----------


## can123

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jamescollister
> ...



You are missing the point. My Embassy can not give me a letter saying that I am free to marry when they already know I am married.

----------


## toddaniels

Man is it a full moon because the nutters sure came out from under the carpet with their 2 satang's worth of info 

Again this is that same old "get married all over again in thailand" b/s story comes up that everyone tells is the way to do it.

For the last time (especially for the thick) he is NOT wanting to get married her in thailand again. He is wanting to register the foreign marriage here, period

It is a relatively straight forward process to get the marriage of a thai and foreigner who were married abroad recognized at the Amphur. I am relatively sure it doesn't involve getting any documentation from his embassy. I have told him what I surmised it'd take and told him have his wife call the government hotline too, but obviously that fell on deaf ears 

He wouldn't need an affirmation of freedom to marry because he's been married to his thai wife for years! You guys are confusing registering a foreign marriage in thailand with getting married in thailand. Those are whores from a different go-go bar..

AND NO, once you register a foreign marriage here you don't get a Kor 2 or a Kor Ror 3 because you're NOT getting married, instead the forn you'll get after that is a Kor Ror 22

----------


## TheAnonEgg

Would've thought the answer is get married again in Thailand, according to google is your friend you can.
Cut out all the so-called hassle.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Is that a joke?

----------


## taxexile

> Theoretically, we could ignore our marriage as it is my intention to convert to a reirement visa as soon as I can. I will have no problem in getting a visa based on marriage at my local Consulate as they don't care what my wife's name is in Thailand. However, I want here to have my name so that when I die there will be fewer complications relating to inheritance.


i am in the same position and have explored the possibility of registering our uk marriage here.

we have been told different things by different people and in the end thought "fuck it", the goalpost shifting morons seem to want to make farangs jump through more and more hoops in order to satisfy their bureaucratic obsessions, their need for paperwork mountains and their desire for amusement at the expense of the falang  and i for one have had enough of it.

a yearly visit to immigration for my retirement visa is all i can take, what should be a relatively straightforward procedure is a 10 hour farce involving trips to banks, a marathon of photocopying followed by a rubber stamp fest at the desk of a gimlet eyed bint just looking for an excuse to send you off to do it all again.

its pathetic, its victorian and its humiliating.

we are not married according to the thai, and in the event of my demise, our joint thai bank accounts can be managed by my wife alone or could be emptied using her ATM card. the condo is in joint names and will become hers on the production of my death certificate, and the car is in her name and in the event of her predeceasing me, i can manage everything in a similar manner, except for the car which will be sold or transferred into my name by the sister in law.

registering your marriage here will just open a pandoras box, (or is it a can of worms?) involving expensive translations, standoffs with befuddled thai officials, confusion over surnames, trips to kremlin like government ministries and amphur offices staffed by bug chewing drones who have no idea of anything and worst of all by a long chalk...... the unhelpful and standoffish british embassy who consider all falangs married to thais as nothing more than perverted pimps.

you have come here for an easy life, so keep it simple. there is no good reason whatsoever to register your marriage here.

----------


## rickschoppers

I did understand Can was trying to register an existing marriage in Thailand. I was just throwing out another possible option to achieve the same end result. It is up to Can what he does, I am out.

----------


## toddaniels

Okay, now you guys have gone and done it !! You've piqued my interest. 

I will make the oh-so long sojourn to the Bang Rak Amphur office on Monday. They hands down do the most thai/thai and foreigner/thai marriage registrations in the country. That's due to the name being "district of love". A few years ago it was even open 24 hours on Valentine's Day!! 

I'm pretty sure I can wring the actual answer "can123" is looking for out of a "gimlet eyed bint" manning the desks. Who knows, one of the "bug chewing drones" might even have a form outlining it (or not)...

Please note: both gimlet eyed bint & bug chewing drones were coined by "taxexile" not myself. Whilst I understood the second term, I had to google gimlet eyed bint to understand the reference. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Humbert

> Please note: both gimlet eyed bint & bug chewing drones were coined by "taxexile" not myself. Whilst I understood the second term, I had to google gimlet eyed bint to understand the reference.


I wish I was gimlet eyed after reading this thread. Where's the Rose's Lime Juice?

----------


## david44

> Originally Posted by toddaniels
> 
> Please note: both gimlet eyed bint & bug chewing drones were coined by "taxexile" not myself. Whilst I understood the second term, I had to google gimlet eyed bint to understand the reference.
> 
> 
> I wish I was gimlet eyed after reading this thread. Where's the Rose's Lime Juice?


Between the Worcester sauce and the Angostura Bitters in the best of all possible weekends

Chin Chin ::chitown::

----------


## can123

> we have been told different things by different people and in the end thought "fuck it", the goalpost shifting morons seem to want to make farangs jump through more and more hoops in order to satisfy their bureaucratic obsessions, their need for paperwork mountains and their desire for amusement at the expense of the falang and i for one have had enough of it.


I am very grateful to you for confirming that I am not a lunatic. The theory of immigration visas bears very little resmblance to its practicalities.

----------


## taxexile



----------


## toddaniels

> I am very grateful to you for confirming that I am not a lunatic. The theory of immigration visas bears very little resemblance to its practicalities.


Hmm, if I were you, I'd hold off on deciding whether you're a lunatic or not for the time being.

You seem to have a tough time realizing the b/s and often plain wrong info on Thai Embassy websites has nothing at all to do with what's required inside the country at your local Thai Immigration office. 

Wait, I remember you; aren't you the guy who lived in pattaya and regaled us with the simulating conversations you had with the Soi side fruit seller? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Hang about, were you the guy who was gonna have his grown children come visit and decided to park them in the Nana Hotel (because of the ambiance)? :Confused: 

I think I saw you at Villa Market the other day in the bread aisle. You were standing under a sign that said "thick cut". :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

I'm kinda lost now. Can someone break it down as to where we are currently?

----------


## can123

> Hmm, if I were you, I'd hold off on deciding whether you're a lunatic or not for the time being.


Todd, your advice hasn't been quite as accurate as you may think it has been. If you cannot offer advice without seeking to take the piss and being a smartarse, please keep it to yourself.  No offence intended, now piss off.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Honestly, you really, really are not cut out for this place. 

Have you not thought of Anglesey as a suitable, more appropriate, rural bolthole in order to rot away whilst you wait for that thread to be cut? The locals there are all in-bred retards who jabber away in their incomprehensible tongues and conduct themselves according to arcane, incoherent practices, so you won't be missing out on the authentic Isaan experience, will you?

Sure, it rains a lot but then you won't have to put up with the sweltering heat, high humidity and bug-infested miasma that will envelop you daily in Nakhon Nowhere, so that's a compensation, is it not?

Do not come here!

----------


## toddaniels

Now, now can123, you need to have thicker skin than that to live here in and amongst the thais.

Granted I took a couple shots at you, but I do the best I can relating information I come across. 

In perusing your posting history, you're not exactly a fount of wisdom, knowledge and accurate information concerning all things thai either.

Anecdotally, I found out YES! It is totally possible to register the marriage of a thai who got married abroad to a foreigner (or even a thai for that matter) at an Amphur (BUT you don't get those suitable for framing Kor Ror 2's and 3"s).

----------


## ENT

> I am quite happy to wai trees.



Idiot.

----------


## rickschoppers

Having come back last month with a Non Immigrant O multiple entry visa based on marriage to a Thai, I currently am good until next August. In actuality, I will obtain a 90 day stamp just prior to my visa expiration which gives me until next November. At that time I will attemp, for the first time, to obtain an extension depending on how many hoops I have to jump through at the Udon immigration office. If it becomes too silly, I will just fly back to the US where it has been relatively easy to obtain a married visa with minimal paperwork and headache.

As long as one tries to obtain visas for Thailand within SE Asia, you will be dealing with a moving target and idiots who make up the rules as they go along. I have the money in a Thai bank to apply for a retirement visa as well, but hate to think of the BS involved with acquiring one in country.

My advice is to obtain any visas outside of Thailand where the mentality of those working in the consulates or embassies is a little more forgiving.

----------

